# Repairing torn bike shorts



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

My bike shorts were too new to throw away after a road accident tore them in the thigh area. I tried to sew the hole shut, but it didn't close the irregular hole very well and eventually pulled apart (though I didn't try using stretchy thread). So, I have now patched them using an iron-on repair kit for neoprene called Iron-Mend, which is a thin but stretchy black fabric for repairing wet suits. I used a patch on both sides of the hole, and pressed HARD with the iron. As you can see from the last picture, so far so good, but we'll see how well it does after some use and washes.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Seems to look ok but let me know how the inner one goes as far as comfort on the road goes.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I tore a brand new pair of bibs when I went down July 4 (first time I'd worn the bibs - grrr.) I've been pondering how to repair the 3 small holes in the hip area. Looks like about 10 buck from Amazon. . .better than tossing new bibs!

Looks like this patch material is pretty thin, maybe 1/32"? I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## DSE (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not sure you can tell from this attached photo, but it is very thin fabric. And comfort wise, you can't feel the a patch since the material is so similar to the shorts. The open question for me is durability (which is why I patched it from both the inside and out), and I may just opt to hand hand these shorts instead of throwing them in the wash.


----------



## gr8blues (Nov 20, 2009)

I sew stretch fabric for a living and the proper way to patch something like that is to use a piece of fabric as close to the original as possible on the inside only and sew it down especially around the edges. A sewing machine helps and one with a stretch stitch is the best, but it can be done by hand. The bonding with the iron is probably only temporary, but who knows.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*That makes sense too.*

Point taken. But I have no clue where to find a tiny piece of stretch lycra nor do I feel competent to do the hand "stretch" stitch. (Hey, if you were close by I'd hire you in a heartbeat.) So I think I'll give the iron on patch a try.

I figure if it's marketed to repair wet suits it might last awhile anyway! Looks like OP DSE and I will be the test case to see how long "Iron Mend" lasts on lycra!


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

This might be the solution to a problem I have with some shorts that are a bit too see through.

Thanks.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

MisterC said:


> This might be the solution to a problem I have with some shorts that are a bit too see through.
> 
> Thanks.


Time for new shorts.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I tear or wear out a pair of shorts I save them. Next time I wear through, tear, or fall I take the shorts to my local dry cleaner along with the old pair. I tell then to cut whatever they need from the old pair to patch the new(er) ones. Works like a charm - always costs >$10.


----------

